# Wet hops for dry hopping



## Vazerhino (6/3/19)

i dropped 270g of fresh / wet hops in my fermenter (fermentasaurus). They all floated on top. I sterilised a spoon and stirred them in - still half on top. It almost seems a waste and there is not enough contact between the wort / beer and hops. What do others do? Should I grind them up first in a food processor? I want to minimise the oxygen exposure. Any thoughts?


----------



## MHB (7/3/19)

Don't do it!
Fresh hops are full of Chlorophylls, there are several, and most of them are alcohol soluble. Absinth gets its green colour from adding fresh botanicals to alcohol.
The other problem is Grassiness, not really a nice flavour in most beers. As hops are dried the Chlorophyll breaks down and quite a few undesirable aroma and flavour compounds are also either evaporated or broken down. There are really good reasons why hops are dried, not just for storage.
I have never tasted a wet hopped beer that was worth the effort.
Mark


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (7/3/19)

I did a collaboration Harvest Ale a few years back and we used 33kgs of wet hops into 930L for dry (wet) hopping in the fermentor, it was delicious. 

Best to put them loosely in a weighted bag if you are going to use them this way.


----------



## Vazerhino (8/3/19)

thanks for the advice


----------

